# Translate Spanish pdf to English pdf



## gpatrick (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a pdf document in Spanish (only language avail), and unfortunately I can't read the language.  The document is 42 pages so translating it manually is not prudent.

Is there a pdf document translator so I can get it into English?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 6, 2010)

I see at http://translate.google.com/ that there's an option to upload a document. Not sure what kind of document is supported, but check it out.


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 6, 2010)

*You will be, if you use it wrong, though.*

If the pdf is a text document, you can probably convert it to pretty much any format you want.  If it's a scan of a document or a fax, you might have to get some OCR-foo going.

Another thing to think about is that Spanish really isn't all that far from Latin (with a few Arabic words thrown in, but those are easy: pretty much anything in "al-" is of Arabic origin) and English has a lot of Latin words in it.  Oh and try to remember that _embarazada_ does *not* mean "embarrassed".


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, it can cause quite some embarrassment. And the Latin route may help, but beware of false friends. We're all related to an anus.


----------



## sossego (Feb 6, 2010)

Best to ask someone to translate it for you. 

Out of curiosity, what's the pdf about?


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 7, 2010)

sossego said:
			
		

> Best to ask someone to translate it for you.



I have a friend who does this for a living.  It starts at somewhere above $0.08/word and just goes up depending on experience.  If you figure 150 words/page you're over $500 already.  And since the Mexican government is trying to reduce paper use you can get documents well over 400 words/page.  Pretty soon you're talking about real money.

But, yes.  If you know somebody who can do it well enough, cheap enough, you could be in luck.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 7, 2010)

BTW: I just tested a PDF with Google Translate. That doesn't work, unless you like gibberish translated into gobbledegook.


----------



## gpatrick (Feb 7, 2010)

It's a document for OpenSMTPD with TLS/SSL, Dovecot and Roundcube.  It's only in Spanish.  Google translator worked, but it only saves the first page.  Now I need a way to get it into doc or pdf from Google's translation.

Ended up saving the original Spanish document as an .odt file, which I opened in OpenOffice.  Then copied the entire document into google translation instead of uploading the pdf file.  Then copied the text from google translation into an OpenOffice document and went page by page with the Spanish .odt doc and cut & paste the figures and highlighted certain text.  After that I had to remove spaces after a / character.

Thanks for the suggestion for translate.google.com.


----------



## saxon3049 (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/access_onlinetools.html

Try that it's .pdf to .htm or .txt


----------

